# 2015-2016 season



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Since were in August I thought it would be a good time to see what everyone plans are for this winter. Have you sent bids out,? got contracts signed?, got some new toysThumbs Up.

I'll start in preparation for this winter, I started on March 31 of this year, I sold my backhoe, and my seasonal contract ended thankfully. What looked good on paper certainly didn't work out in the real world as the last two winters here in the northeast proved. I'm very excited about this season, less is more. 
I will miss the other site I plowed for 10 years,(6 acres) the property manger wants one contractor to due both places, silly as it sounds.
Hope to here from all you, i''l keep everyone update with weather as much as possible


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

So far we only got one site and it's the last season on our 3 year deal, got 2 other sites we need to give bids to. Hopefully we start seeing some more calls for sites


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

We are pretty much booked up so far for this year. Got three more locations to plow then Last year in 1 contract, but the lots are close to the others and not very big, and we have plowed them before so no big deal there. Definitely will get another salt spreader that a friend is selling, just haven't talked to him yet. 

I've been hearing that there is a GOOD chance of a strong El Niño this year, but that's all I've heard so far for next winter.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

dodgegmc1213;2016393 said:


> So far we only got one site and it's the last season on our 3 year deal, got 2 other sites we need to give bids to. Hopefully we start seeing some more calls for sites


Oh yea forgot we also rebid on a site we've done for the past 3 years, got a feeling we're not gonna get it this year do to a local landscape company started mowing it this summer and they cut throat on everything but they suck at plowing


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Ok I do work for a mgmt company that handles A&P they are chapter 11 I have a another year left on contract 
What would you do?
Keep equipment needed to do accounts free incase they still have to plow or start booking up that equipment 
Both mgmt co and guys inside A&P both say as of today we are on for service 
So I ask what would you do


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

ponyboy;2016446 said:


> Ok I do work for a mgmt company that handles A&P they are chapter 11 I have a another year left on contract
> What would you do?
> Keep equipment needed to do accounts free incase they still have to plow or start booking up that equipment
> Both mgmt co and guys inside A&P both say as of today we are on for service
> So I ask what would you do


I wouldn't do it. Look for other accounts.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I do their corporate headquarters so I doubt they will be 100% done by winter but also worry about payment 
I have all my bids in and will know by next week 
Also I am working with a 300 apartment complex and will know about that in 2 weeks I spent 6 hours with the president of the association they are throwing out current guy at end of month and want me to step in 
That's $130,000 account so I'm more interested in this then final year of contact going chapter 11
But I will uphold my agreement some how


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Forgot to add we may get a 8' boss box plow for our 763 bobcat. Has anyone used this setup? Trying not to get off topic...


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*hi*



Ty27;2016534 said:


> Forgot to add we may get a 8' boss box plow for our 763 bobcat. Has anyone used this setup? Trying not to get off topic...


I think a member out in western pa that has a boss box plow, and your not off topic.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

FISHERBOY;2016552 said:


> I think a member out in western pa that has a boss box plow, and your not off topic.


Alright good, I was wondering about how it will do in snow and ice, the pushing power, and just general performance in a snow storm. The loader would only be out if there were 6"+ of snow, and would most likely be dropped off at a site before the start of the event. If we need to trailer it to another location that's not a big deal, the only lots it would be at are all in the same town.

I see on boss's site it says 45+ horsepower for the box, and I'm pretty sure the kubota that's in it is a 46 hp. Engine. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Get snow tires makes a huge difference 
And plow with storm don't wait till it's over


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ty27;2016591 said:


> Alright good, I was wondering about how it will do in snow and ice, the pushing power, and just general performance in a snow storm. The loader would only be out if there were 6"+ of snow, and would most likely be dropped off at a site before the start of the event. If we need to trailer it to another location that's not a big deal, the only lots it would be at are all in the same town.
> 
> I see on boss's site it says 45+ horsepower for the box, and I'm pretty sure the kubota that's in it is a 46 hp. Engine. Thanks in advance guys!


If it's not a 2 speed ( didn't bother looking up if the 763 was made with 2 speed option ) it will struggle with 6"+ of snow. Snow tires will help but you need to get some momentum going. 8' box will be a lot to push when full for that machine. If it's very short pushes it will work better.


----------



## f150skidoo (Dec 14, 2014)

Bought a 320 Deere skid steer back in April and now i just gotta get a pusher for it. Now just gotta pray for NO SNOW this winter.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

ponyboy;2016592 said:


> Get snow tires makes a huge difference
> And plow with storm don't wait till it's over


What snow tires would you recommend?
Yes we know to plow with the Storm, people here freak out in just an inch.


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

WIPensFan;2016596 said:


> If it's not a 2 speed ( didn't bother looking up if the 763 was made with 2 speed option ) it will struggle with 6"+ of snow. Snow tires will help but you need to get some momentum going. 8' box will be a lot to push when full for that machine. If it's very short pushes it will work better.


I'm almost positive it's not a two speed, but the passes it will be making at the location it will be at ( small retirement community) will be short. The lot is oddly shaped, it's a long narrow strip with homes on one side and cars on the other. Thanks guys for your help, Ty27


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Ty27;2016641 said:


> I'm almost positive it's not a two speed, but the passes it will be making at the location it will be at ( small retirement community) will be short. The lot is oddly shaped, it's a long narrow strip with homes on one side and cars on the other. Thanks guys for your help, Ty27


single speed skids are brutally slow.. we have one, a 319D Deere track machine so its limited to like 6mph wide open. We've used it even up to last season but it was on a fairly small lot with a bunch of turning.. anything large, long pushes, long runs, you'll be screaming you need more speed the whole time!

We've changed our track machines so far "all Deeres 2010+" over to their ow40 synthetic oil so they're half functional when you first start them when its 0-15deg outside, before they'd limp around for the first 10 minutes until they get some heat into the hydraulic/engine oil.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Ty27;2016534 said:


> Forgot to add we may get a 8' boss box plow for our 763 bobcat. Has anyone used this setup? Trying not to get off topic...


Couple subs had boss box plows, left alot of trash behind compared to pro tech or arctic boxes.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I am in a holding pattern. Lost one driveway due to owner's death, but he was my biggest PITA. Not too distressed about it. Not looking to expand beyond what I do now for the time being.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

OneBadDodge06;2021191 said:


> Couple subs had boss box plows, left alot of trash behind compared to pro tech or arctic boxes.


Were they new box or old ones


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

ponyboy;2021219 said:


> Were they new box or old ones


Looked like they were fairly new.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hi*

So far so good , picked up my local post office this weekThumbs Up, just waiting for some of the local banks to make a decision, trying to pick up some more driveways. Still need to get jersey barriers for my salt pile


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I just picked up 4 Targets and 3 Walmarts from a company called Ferrindino...I have heard nothing but good things about how they pay..Its gonna be an awesome winter


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Unless its Super WM or Targets, I wouldnt want them.

Go BIG or go broke


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sold out. Goal was September 15 missed it by a week. I love being able to tell people " not this year let's talk about next year". Their dumbfounded. Most people think it's like Walmart just run to the store and put snowplowing in your cart 5 minutes before you need it. like we just sit on equipment and labor waiting for someone to pick it off the shelf.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Defcon 5;2031379 said:


> I just picked up 4 Targets and 3 Walmarts from a company called Ferrindino...I have heard nothing but good things about how they pay..Its gonna be an awesome winter


And all with a 150 and a tailgate salter


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

snowman55;2031404 said:


> Sold out. Goal was September 15 missed it by a week. I love being able to tell people " not this year let's talk about next year". Their dumbfounded. Most people think it's like Walmart just run to the store and put snowplowing in your cart 5 minutes before you need it. like we just sit on equipment and labor waiting for someone to pick it off the shelf.


That's great, just like the people that come in and want a landscaping job done in the middle of June and have to have it now.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

ponyboy;2031406 said:


> And all with a 150 and a tailgate salter


You got it...Get what you pay for


----------



## TheXpress2002 (Oct 9, 2007)

Defcon 5;2031424 said:


> You got it...Get what you pay for


When did you upgrade from your Ford Ranger and Home Depot buckets


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

TheXpress2002;2031436 said:


> When did you upgrade from your Ford Ranger and Home Depot buckets


Yes I did...I bought Lowes buckets and got aF150...


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

We are booked solid. Hoping that the El Niño everyone is talking about comes our way. Last few seasons have been very light winters.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

We r booked also . Good feeling we picked up one new one and got rid of one that was kind of out of the way for us. Now just have to decide on a plow for the new truck


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

How can you guys be booked solid? If you're at capacity, add more. Sign on a couple trucks for subs or lease/sub an extra skid steer or front end loader - go buy a couple push boxes - they are not that expensive relative to what your can gross from them. I couldn't imagine turning away work even if you've got plenty.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

More trucks, better plows. More more more work. I'm booking more snow throughout the entire winter. I've booked some of my best accounts late Feb.


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

I do what we can handle comfortably with a few trucks as backups . I don't rely on subs that I have no control of there trucks and equipment as far as maintenance and repairs. I tend to keep my accounts for a long time some we have had for over 25 yrs . I run 8 trucks and machines with 2 sitting for backups that's enough for me


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Maclawnco;2031490 said:


> How can you guys be booked solid? If you're at capacity, add more. Sign on a couple trucks for subs or lease/sub an extra skid steer or front end loader - go buy a couple push boxes - they are not that expensive relative to what your can gross from them. I couldn't imagine turning away work even if you've got plenty.


It's simple. Over time a lot of us have weeded out the customers we don't want and aren't interested in going through the process year after year. A large portion of customers asking for bids are already someone else's cast offs. Also our reputations mean something to us. Whether it's providing top notch service by not over extending ourselves or not wanting to be known by the accounts we service. Any time I've done something just for the money it's been a poor choice.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Think small, stay small.


----------



## Rolex3vett (Aug 16, 2013)

*Huntington Banks Michigan*

Had a three year contract with Brickman for the Huntington banks, I was told that Huntington no longer uses Brickman for snow in Michigan. Does anyone know if this is true, and if so what facility management company has the Huntingtons in Michigan?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Defcon 5;2031379 said:


> I just picked up 4 Targets and 3 Walmarts from a company called Ferrindino...I have heard nothing but good things about how they pay..Its gonna be an awesome winter


haha, i missed the joke right! Ferrandino doesn't pay for anything and you'll never get insurance next year if you plow one walmart let alone 3 lol


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hi*



Maclawnco;2031563 said:


> Think small, stay small.


That's my thinking for this season, No large salt bills, No large fuel bills, No employee BS, saving big time on insurance also


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Maclawnco;2031563 said:


> Think small, stay small.


This is exactly what my wife keeps telling me...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2031868 said:


> This is exactly what my wife keeps telling me...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

ponyboy;2021219 said:


> Were they new box or old ones


I bought two new last year, they were ok... didnt scrape to good in certain storms. I sold them already and bought metal pless before I even had them for 12 months


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I've been satisfied with my rubber pushers 
I just bought a new boss will give it a try if not sell it then try Kage next


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

jhenderson9196;2031530 said:


> not wanting to be known by the accounts we service.


I was asked to plow for a proctologist recently. I couldn't believe how important the access was to their back door. They kept talking about all the tools that needs to go in and out for their services to function properly. The job stinks but snow is snow, right?


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yesterday I put together all the plow routes for our crew. There are 4 of us that do snow work. 3 trucks with plows and a snowblower truck, and we handle 71 accounts. 45 driveways and 26 small business's. We are right where we need to be as far as work load. I have 1 bid out on another lot, but I'm not taking anything else. Just started getting the plows serviced here, should have everything ready by the end of Oct.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Apparently Sept 30 is the day to call for estimates. 

I'm going to have to start saying no. The potential is for 3 condo projects, a huge commercial, and I already sent a crapload of driveway quotes out, most of which have come back already.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Hi*



94gt331;2032657 said:


> Yesterday I put together all the plow routes for our crew. There are 4 of us that do snow work. 3 trucks with plows and a snowblower truck, and we handle 71 accounts. 45 driveways and 26 small business's. We are right where we need to be as far as work load. I have 1 bid out on another lot, but I'm not taking anything else. Just started getting the plows serviced here, should have everything ready by the end of Oct.


VERY NICE Thumbs Up


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Do what u r comfortable doing and u can sleep at nite. If u over extend u can not sleep and the service suffers. We do what we can handle and in 60 plus yrs never had to look for work summer or winter . Quality counts for something still


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;2032754 said:


> Apparently Sept 30 is the day to call for estimates.
> 
> I'm going to have to start saying no. The potential is for 3 condo projects, a huge commercial, and I already sent a crapload of driveway quotes out, most of which have come back already.


Forget the condos. I'd shot for the large commercial that eats salt


----------

